# Fuzzy screen and boot virus



## leung_isaac (Mar 16, 2000)

please help me! i am using windows 98 second edition and have a mitsubishi diamond view monitor (diamond plus 100-TFW1105) and a display adapter Trident 3dImage 9750 Linear Accelerated for AGP (v6.20.6944h). I recently booted up my computer abnormally after one of those blue screen of death crashes, and when the screen for entering a password came up, I pressed CANCEL and got into the default windows screen. For some reason, windows began to start redetecting hardware, but before it could finish, we had a black out and the computer was turned off. when power was restored, i booted up the computer again, and found, to my horror that the screen requesting password was all messed up, with the graphics all distorted with lines running across the screen, that it was impossible to make out what was on the screen. following a hunch, i just typed in our password and pressed ENTER. it logged on and the screen was okay. then, the next time i logged on, i pressed ESC. and entered into the default windows desktop. the graphics remained distorted. How do you fix this problem without going into the default windows desktop? I think the drivers for the default desktop is wrong, but i cannot fix it. Also, could you suggest a method in which I can scan for and delete boot viruses?


----------



## twn_magnum (Dec 14, 1999)

Its not a virus. Some of your system files must have been corrupted during the power hit. Try going to Start, Run, and type SFC. Run that. Also, reinstall your graphics adapter drivers. (Video Card).

------------------
My Website
[email protected]


----------



## leung_isaac (Mar 16, 2000)

to twn_magnum who replied, thanx. however, the system file checker did not fix the problem. the password and default windows screen is still fuzzy and I cannot make out anything. I have reinstalled windows 98 2nd edition but that did not help. Also, I know for sure that i have a boot virus as when i tried to install Linux, they said I did. 
Another problem cropped up. After I installed IE5.1, the shortcut buttons on the task bar disappeared. how do you put the 'reveal desktop' button (only available in win98) back on? Also, how do you get the cd's to autorun again? after installation of ie5, the cd's wouldn't start anymore.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Step one - get rid of the virus. Nothing is sure to work until that is done.

You can try www.cai.com and get their free anti virus program if you don't already have one.

Once you are free of virii some of this may go away by itself - like autorun trouble.

Reveal Desktop is part of the ... ok, don't remember what they are called. Right click on your taskbar and you should see some menu options. It should be one of them, and you just need to click it to turn it back on.


----------

